# amtrol boiler mate



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I ran across this one in a flooded crawl space a couple weeks ago. These things leak all the time but this one is, by far, the worst I have seen.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That is some crack in that tank. OMG. That crawl must have been flooded.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Na, the gasket on the top union leaks if it's not tightened right. Damn shame really. Expensive piece of equipment. Shows you how often things in crawlspaces get serviced.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks like it was leakin a long time


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> looks like it was leakin a long time


yeah, I was repairing the boiler back in January and spotted the leaks in the waterr maker... I told him he better do something about it asap.

The crawl was completely flooded and had to be pumped out.

We ended up replacing the boiler as well. I should have grabbed some pics of it...


----------

